# Ganz einfach ein BufferedImage in einem Panel anzeigen



## luigied (12. September 2007)

Hi @all,
ich versuche ein 2D Jump & Run zu programmieren. Ich habe dafür für jedes Objekt, was zu sehen sein soll (Stein, Spielfigur) ein Grafik. (ca. 40 x 40 Pixel) und einen Levelhintergrund (zB.: 200 x 600). Nun werden je nach Position die einzelnen Objekte auf das Hintergrundbild geklebt und so ein Gesamtbild erzeugt. Dieses soll dann angezeigt werden. Ich benutz dafür BufferedImage. Jetzt meine Frage:

Wie geb ich ein BufferedImage in einem Panel aus?

Ich habe es schon mit Panel.paintAll(image); probiert und auch mit Graphic2D, aber es wird immer nur ein weißes Frame geöffnet.

Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?
Danke im Vorraus.

Mfg Thomas


----------



## dto (12. September 2007)

Größe des Panels auf Größe des Bildes anpassen.
und dann in der pain Methode



```
public void paint(Graphics g) {
        java.awt.image.BufferedImage picture1;
        g.drawImage(picture1,0,0,this);
}
```


----------



## luigied (12. September 2007)

Danke. Werd ich ausprobieren. Sag mal, wie muss ich denn das dann aufrufen.
So: panel.paint(); , oder wie?


----------



## dto (13. September 2007)

Deine Anwendung ist doch sicherlich von JFrame abgeletet.
Dadurch musst du die oben beschriebene paint Methode überschreiben um das aufrufen musst du dir keine gedanken machen der Aufruf wird erledigt wenn es nötig ist.


----------

